# Stairs down slope



## GC_contractor (Mar 25, 2018)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I have a customer who is looking to install landscape stairs beside there house.
> 
> They have a walkout with a sloped side yard. Approximately 32ft run for 6ft of rise.
> 
> ...


Slabs are simple and can't fail. But one like that weighs >250lbs so that might prove difficult to place on the side of a hill. Pavers are cheaper, and cheaper installed. using 3/4 gravel in the base will eliminate any heave issues in this steeply graded application.


----------

